# Pm-25mv Starter Package



## circlotron (Apr 8, 2015)

I ordered a PM-25MV last November and am anxiously waiting for April 25 when the machines come back in stock. Has anyone ordered the the PM-25MV "Milling Starter Package"?

The listed contents are: 52 Pc Clamp Set, 4" Precision Milling Vise, 11Pc. R8 Collet Set

Any comments on usefulness, value or quality? Wondering if I should add this to my order.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 9, 2015)

I would have purchased it had I known about it when I got my PM-25.  I got a package from LMS that had some other items, but was twice the money.  Go to Enco and price the items separately and you will see that it is a pretty good value.  Matt also sells a 4 or 5 inch precision vise that looks good as well.


----------



## Bray D (Apr 9, 2015)

I opt'd for that milling package when I purchased my PM-932M. If you're new to machining and starting from scratch like I was, it's definitely worth the money. I've been using the machine nearly every single day and I've yet to purchase any additional collets or clamps. 

The vise isn't the greatest, but it's not terrible by any means either. More than sufficient for hobby work. The swivel base is a nice touch too if you want to throw a primitive angle cut on something. Makes tramming the vise a breeze as well. 

All in all, I'd recommend the package.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 9, 2015)

I, too, am d looking forward to April 25 and my new PM25.  I ordered the clamp/vise/collet package, expect to use them all strenuously.  Sorry to hear the vise may have problems.


----------



## Bray D (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't want that to sound like it's a bad vise, I'm just sure there's better out there. My mobile jaw is slightly out of parallel with my fixed jaw, and there's no witness line for the swivel base. Both are remedied fairly easily, just observations. Here's a couple pics of the vise that came with my milling package:







The fixed jaw trams within .0005" across the face. It's been sufficient for the work I do for sure.

I suppose I should also note that I've had the machine since mid February. I love using the mill for projects. I'm sure you'll find more and more uses for yours once it comes in as well.


----------



## circlotron (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I just ordered the "Milling Starter Package" from Matt. I upgraded the vise in the package to the Homge HAV-4 that he sells.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, as you said, easily overcome.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 9, 2015)

I would recommend removing the swivel off of your vise, and only using it if a job requires it.  Everything you stack up is going to affect rigidity of the setup, and add to possible errors.


----------



## Bray D (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree, and I tried that a while ago. I found that the fasteners that secure the vise to the base are smaller than those that secure the base to the table. I didn't have the right size hardware to mate the vise to the table at the time, so I just left it on the base. 

If I absolutely needed the accuracy, I'd probably mill out the vise slots so I could use my larger hardware to fasten it to the table. Most of my work is relatively crude (more of a fab shop than a machine shop), so leaving it on the swivel hasn't come back to bite me yet.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 11, 2015)

IMO when setting up a new shop... the starter package is a good value.  I prefer the Homge vise over the basic vise, and agree to remove the swivel base unless you need it for a specific procedure.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 11, 2015)

If the vise isn't so equipped, I plan on milling slots to accept keys, so the vise will be keyed to the table, parallel X axis when ever in use. The keys can be removed to put the vice on the swivel as needed. The keys will eliminate the need to indicate the vise whenever it is installed.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 12, 2015)

Bray D, thanks for pictures and description. Went ahead and ordered a starter pack with my PM25 as well. Sounds like I'm looking at a mid-May delivery.


----------



## circlotron (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone mounted one of Matt's larger Homge vises on the PM-25MV? I'm considering changing my order to a 5" or even 6" if it will fit.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 17, 2015)

I looked into 5" vises as well and decided on the 4" after watching this video of someone mounting a 5" Glacern on a Grizzly G0704.






Also, browsing other forums people seem to say that a 5" vise is on the upper limits of a G0704 (much easier machine to find first hand information about compared to the PM25).


----------

